# Jack Rickard Performs Exploratory Surgery on Model 3 Battery Pack



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice juxtaposition to Munro teardown video. Rather than parts affixed to pegboard and labeled, the battery and charging components are named in the context of still being assembled.

Executive Summary:
☻ Jack likes the battery. Uses superlatives such as "Work of art", "I've never seen anything like this", "This is the best battery in the world." Repeats word "gorgeous" eight times.

☻ Takes a few potshots at Munro Engineering during the operation.

☻ Shop Cat gets run over by the Model 3 battery cart. Sheds kitty tear.

FUN FACTS:
☺ The 2170 cells are about 5 AH ea. (compared to 3.2x AH in MS)

☺ All electronics to do with charging and battery management -BMS, charger, DC-DC converter- are integrated into battery pack "penthouse" = design simplification

☺ Battery weighed in at 1,054 lbs

☺ LR Battery capacity 80.5 kWh .... 78.27kWh usable

☺ Characterizes battery as probably the finest in the world (over VW, BMW, GM)

☺ The battery "charger" living in the penthouse is now termed the "Power Conversion Unit", because besides converting AC to DC in order to charge the battery, it also converts high voltage DC to 12v DC to run 12v circuits (DC-DC converter)

☺ Penthouse also has a connector for 3-phase AC charging, more common in Europe than USA. (3-phase charging equates to dramatically faster AC charge times)

☺ In addition to the single use "pyro" fuse, which blows (explodes) under certain over-current conditions, there are "three or four" fuses for air conditioning compressor, heater, etc


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

OOOOOO! I can’t wait to watch this!


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Love these videos, Jack cracks me up!


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting, interesting to watch on a sleepless sneezy night (or any night, let's be frank )


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

FFS, 85 minutes giving about 5 of any actual interest!

Zero actual hard real info, has nobody actually done a cell test on a new 2170 cell?

the 5AH is a guesstimate, how about somebody actually graph some both in charge and discharge?


----------



## brando (Jan 30, 2017)

This article is also very good.

http://evtv.me/2018/05/tesla-model-3-gone-batt****/


----------

